# Pashes maltese



## capone (Dec 29, 2005)

Has anyone else adopted a puppy from Pashes? How's it going?

My little boy is flying in to Chicago today at 2:30... I have a maltese that I love right now. I'm hoping that they like each other. I wanted my little guy to have a friend while I'm at work. I feel so bad when I go to work and he has to stay home.

Any ideas how to intro the two dogs for a good start? I had read to leave the puppy in the crate and let the existing dog "find" the puppy and make over the "find" of the older dog. 

Angie & capone & ????


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Congratulations on your new little guy. How exciting!! Pashes is known to be an excellent line, so a double congrats for choosing them!!

I can't recall offhand if anyone here on SM has a baby directly from Pashes but for sure some of our babies have some Pashes in their pedigrees. 

The picture of him on their site is just darling. I know you must be so excited to get him in your arms!!!

Pashes Puppies


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm pretty sure Paris' mom got her new puppy Aries from Pashes. I know she changed her name here when she got him, and I'm trying to remember what it is now!

Edit - Found it! 2Maltese2Love

And Lynda is getting Chloe's sister from Pashes, too, I think.

Here's their website. They have two gorgeous puppies available now, one boy and one girl.

http://www.pashesmaltese.com/


----------



## divinemalt (Dec 1, 2005)

We have Maltese from Pashes (lol). Sheila Meyers and Patsy Stokes are among our most favorite people in the Maltese world ! In fact, in the ENTIRE world. Of course, for longtime breeders/exhibitors the Maltese world IS practically the entire world.

Pashes is, as I have written in several publications over the years, one of the most understated and generally unknown Maltese breeding programs - that is, outside of the dog show world. They have a top-tier breeding program - simply exquisite dogs and impeccable personal morals and convictions. 

They have a very "closely held" line of Maltese that is seldom shared with other breeders, outside of a very few in this country. I do not condemn them for this, as in any well-known and respected line of dogs one's reputation is completely and ultimately protected by the breeders, themselves. Invariably, we all place dogs in situations that turn out something "less than desirable" - but we learn from these judgment lapses and become even more selective and careful in choosing people to allow access to our dogs. I always tell new breeder "wannabes" that I contacted Pashes Maltese for two and a half years trying to get access to their breeding program and could'nt even get a return phone call. At the time my feeelings were hurt - now, in retrospect, I understand completely why they were so careful.

Wecome your new Pashes pup with open arms and a smile on your face - you have every right to be proud of him.

LS


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

a dear friend of mine has two from Pashes...you are in for a treat. such lovely, lovely little babies! and such strong personalities! they're definitely raised in an environment encouraging them to thrive and grow into wonderful little babies. i'm green with envy of their coats, too!

welcome to SM, and enjoy your baby! pics of Capone and New Puppy Too, please!









ann marie and the "i wub puppies!" buttercup


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Congratulations on your new baby. I have a friend who has a male from them that she uses in her breeding program. I hope you have many happy years with your new baby.

Since it looks like I've begun to be the one who speaks up for breeders on this site, and often gives the "other side of the story", I will point out here that reputable breeders DO ship their pups. If you go back through the threads for the last few weeks, I think you will see that a couple others had their shipped from very fine breeders too. So, here's one more myth put to rest.


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!

We almost brought pashes little boy home! He is such a cutie! Sheila was very great- she even recommended a friend of hers that breeds in California ( closer to us) that had a litter and gave us the option of going with her or her friend. She obviously cared more about our convenience and a more intimate puppy purchasing experience than just selling us a puppy. We decided against the boy because my financee wanted to wait a little longer before bringing home a new puppy. I am so glad to hear you are bringing him home! and he'll have a companion to play with too. =)


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Congratulations on your new baby. I have a friend who has a male from them that she uses in her breeding program. I hope you have many happy years with your new baby.
> 
> Since it looks like I've begun to be the one who speaks up for breeders on this site, and often gives the "other side of the story", I will point out here that reputable breeders DO ship their pups. If you go back through the threads for the last few weeks, I think you will see that a couple others had their shipped from very fine breeders too. So, here's one more myth put to rest.[/B]


Faye, Good points and I'm glad you mentioned it. I think there are two kinds of shipping.... 

1. The Bad Kind of Shipping: When a person purchases a malt online as if buying any ole commodity without speaking with the breeder; without the breeder asking questions, etc. In these cases the puppy is usually a mere 8 weeks old, too young to leave the breeder's, much less fly to his/her new home. In these cases the puppy often arrives sick or with mites or something else indicative that he/she has not been recently seen by a vet.

2. The Good Kind of Shipping: When the breeder has gotten to know the new mom or dad on the phone and through email and has determined that there is a good fit between them and a puppy that is available. The puppy is at least 12 weeks old and it is determined by a vet that he/she is capable of making the trip. IMHO, this also means that the flight is not unduly long, etc.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

This is also good to bookmark if you are thinking of having an animal shipped or even traveling with one. It's from the USDA and is a list of all the different state requirements for airline travel.

http://www.aphis.usda.gov/vs/sregs/


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Bijou's father is CH Pashes Magical Phantasy.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Capone's new little brother is a member of our SM family already, huh? Lot's of relatives waiting to welcome him!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=134755
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A health certificate from a vet is required for shipping, so even the "bad shipper" has had their pups to the vet for some evaluation. The odds are better there than going to a mill and getting one on premises. But, I don't recommend either.

Most of my experience with shipping involves shipping my own dogs. Heck, I've got one with more frequent flyer miles than most business people






















We had him out showing for two years, and he flew from one end of the country to another numerous times with no difficulty. We only retired him this summer, after breaking the all time specialty wins for his breed. I co-own him with two others, and one of the ladies never knew he didn't fly in the coach. She needed him to do a breeding and he was sent to her without a person going along. As far as she knows, that is his first flight in cargo. My one girl of the same breed (Westie) was shown by a handler in Arizona, and she racked up a number of miles herself before finishing her championship and flying home. If I decide to breed her, I'll just ship her to the male I co-own. One of my Maltese even flew to Italy and back this spring to sire two litters there. I guess since I've had such an easy time of it for the last five years, I have no problems with shipping.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=134781
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Faye, what I just don't "get" is that people here on SM have had dogs shipped and as soon as they picked them up at the airport they saw that the dog had ear mites... how does that happen if they have been checked before boarding?

Also, I think it is so important for the dog to be used to being crated before shipping. Catcher's breeder gets them use to the crate if they are going to be shipped and she trains them to drink out of a water bottle so they can have water and not have a bowl that could spill. Can you imagine a puppy being put in to a small crate for the first time and then being put on a plane? Yikes!! I think if they feel secure in their crate... that is their little world... and they are not terribly stressed. As I've mentioned before, Catcher had a one-hour flight and bounced out of the crate with no problems at all.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

In my state, the pup must have a health check within ten days of shipping. I don't think things like ear mites would keep them from shipping. I don't know, as that is something I'm compulsive about, so never encountered that problem. Perhaps the vet didn't check that carefully, or it wasn't a factor to consider in shipping in another state. I try to get a certificate within two days of shipping so that the dog was recently seen by my vet. I do know that things like coccidiosis do not always show up on a fecal, and the pup might have a flare up with the stress of moving to a new home which might account for some of the people reporting they had problems with this. I've seen that complaint from puppy buyers who post on another site.


----------



## capone (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks so much for all your warm welcomes! I really appreciate it! I had tried to get on the board a day or two ago, so I could ask some questions before I went to get him. I've been so excited with anticipation! Talk about feeling like a kid at Christmas! 

Sheila put a little red bow in his hair! He looked like a Christmas present! He is VERY white, I couldn't even believe how white he was when he came out! I was expecting him to have his "waste" all over him, but he didn't. He is more gorgeous in "person" than in his picture! I just can't believe how fortunate I am to have him! He is very even tempered and sweet...just the way Sheila told me he would be! He came out of the crate from his flight, very calm and loving. His little heart wasn't beating a gazillion miles a minute. He acted like he always belonged to me! It was too cute...

Capone is not real happy right about now. Whew, it has been a lot of work trying to make sure capone feels like top dog and I'm not trying to replace him. I've tried to give him the extra attention and ignore the puppy for awhile, just so capone feels safe in his home. the one thing I'm very cognizant of is his feelings. He is my #1 babyboy! I have loved him with all my heart for 5 yrs. He is the best dog you could hope for! He is loyal, snuggly, and sweet... and yes, protective of me when he feels I'm in danger!

So, it's crucial to me that capone feels like he's still my #1 baby boy.... but, gosh, when you have a tiny fur ball that is wanting attention and love, it's so hard to not want to play with him all the time!!!









I called Sheila on the way home from the airport to let her know just how thrilled I am with this puppy! She sounded so happy to hear from me! If I was a breeder, I know I'd want to know that puppy was safely in the arms of the new mommy/daddy and that they were thrilled with the puppy. I like to say "thank you" and be gracious to those who have been this kind to me!!!







I just don't have the words to explain how happy I am with him...

I think I'm going to name him "chaser of dreams"..."chase" for short. His dad is "keeper of the dream"...
I've been testing the name out. I like it, it's short and sweet...just like him!

Thanks again for all your kind words and warm welcome! I am beyond blessed with this little miracle I received today.. now if he sleeps through the night, I'll be even happier!!!

Angie
Capone & Chase
BTW: Chase has a little sister who is still up for adoption. She is just as beautiful, she just costs a lot more!







So, anyone looking for a little baby girl?! Check out Pashesmaltes website!!!










Happy B...thanks for the welcome! So, you are a breeder? Do you have a website? I'd love to see your dogs. I love seeing beautiful Maltese! You sound like a very responsible breeder from all your posts! I'm happy to meet you!

Angie
capone & chase

Thanks Twinkie for the sweet welcome!

Can I just say... thank goodness you didn't buy him! I love him! The first time I opened up the web page and saw the two puppies sitting there, I fell in love with him. He is a little smaller than his sister, and looks like capone. When I saw him, it felt familiar to me... and I just knew I finally found the ONE!









I hope you get a puppy soon... it would be fun to compare notes!!!

Angie



> CONGRATULATIONS!
> 
> We almost brought pashes little boy home! He is such a cutie! Sheila was very great- she even recommended a friend of hers that breeds in California ( closer to us) that had a litter and gave us the option of going with her or her friend. She obviously cared more about our convenience and a more intimate puppy purchasing experience than just selling us a puppy. We decided against the boy because my financee wanted to wait a little longer before bringing home a new puppy. I am so glad to hear you are bringing him home! and he'll have a companion to play with too. =)
> 
> ...


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww i love the name..im looking for a girl but i dont want one til around May...so i will continue my search..they r very cute though!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Congratulations on your new baby boy, wow you sound so excited. He is a lucky pup to have you as a mom
PICTURES please!!!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Oh, I'm so glad all went well for you in getting your new baby. I can just bet that Shiela was waiting for that call from you. With the few I've sold, I don't relax until I know the pup is safely in its new owner's arms, and they are happy with it. Then, I look forward to the pictures and the updates. 
As for my being a breeder, I am on a very limited basis. It's a hobby with me, and I'm just trying to make good dogs for me. I do try to do what is right though.
Now, where are those pictures of both your boys?


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Congratulations on your new baby. I guess that this comes under double the pleasure double the fun. Please keep us posted on his progress and pictures please.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Its good to hear little chase is happy, healthy and home. Congratulations and seriously post some pics!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

What a great narrative! I loved it and I'm so glad things worked out so well. It brings back memories of last year when I picked up Catcher at the airport. His breeder called during my 90 min. drive to the airport and then she called while I was at the airport and was dying to know that he got there OK and that I loved him. She was as nervous as I was that all would turn out OK... and man, did it ever!! It's so great when the breeder cares and is involved.....

You will absolutely love having two.... especially since you are the only human in your house... it is more of a "family" with two... enjoy, enjoy, enjoy!!!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Angie, Capone and Chase,

So happy everything turned out so perfect for you! What a Christmas present! Chase sounds wonderful. I hope Capone will soon love him too.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Congradulations on your new little guy!

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi Angie,

I'm so glad he made it to you okay! and he's even cuter than he is in his pictures! I also fell in love with his picture and called Sheila right away and even had his deposit check ready to be sent out! But my fiancee and I had just been through a tragedy with our last puppy, so after a long talk with him, I found out that my fiancee wanted to wait a little longer before we bring home a new puppy. Nomatter how much I wanted our new puppy, I wanted to respect my fiancee's wishes as well. I knew there must be a hundred people in line for Pashes little boy so I decided to let him go to the next wonderful home that qualified for him rather than keep him on hold past his 12th week until my fiancee was ready for our new puppy. I'm really glad he went to you! At least now, I can see pictures of him and hear stories about him growing up. This is wonderful!. Yes, we are still searching for our puppy and looking to bring one home in Feb- then, hopefully, there will be plenty more good news!
p.s Chase is such a perfect name!

HAPPY NEW YEAR All!!!!!!!!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Congrats on your new baby boy







I saw the photo on Pashes site and what a precious little one he is


----------



## capone (Dec 29, 2005)

Twinkie-

I'm sorry you had a tragedy with your other pup. I feel your pain!







The right puppy will come along at the right time for you. Sometimes it's just not the right time. Chase is in a good home. He's loving capone, but I can't say for the same capone. Capone is NOT appreciating this puppy at all! I'm a little worried about capone's withdrawl from me and the puppy.

Angie


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Twinkie-
> 
> I'm sorry you had a tragedy with your other pup. I feel your pain!
> 
> ...


Don't panic if they haven't bonded right away. It will take some... some who get a second when the older one is a year or less have a quicker bonding, I think. It could take a few weeks... it just depends.... 

You're doing the right thing in making your "first" feel special, etc. With us, Kallie slept in bed with me and Catcher slept in his crate near us. That way she felt like the "top dog"... (hmmmm wonder where that saying came from!!)... Anyway, of course both sleep in bed with me now . . .


----------



## capone (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks for helping me feel ok with this. I knew it might take awhile but while you are going through it, it's very hard. Capone slept with me last night, and the puppy has his little area downstairs. He slept through the night...I awoke at 6 to find him up and wagging his tail, just waiting for someone to come get him!







Capone had come with me, but was not interested in him at all. 

How old was your dog when your brought catcher into the picture???

Today we go see the Dr... hopefully it all checks out!

Angie
BTW: Your two dogs are gorgeous!!! I especially love catcher's little face!

Don't panic if they haven't bonded right away. It will take some... some who get a second when the older one is a year or less have a quicker bonding, I think. It could take a few weeks... it just depends.... 

You're doing the right thing in making your "first" feel special, etc. With us, Kallie slept in bed with me and Catcher slept in his crate near us. That way she felt like the "top dog"... (hmmmm wonder where that saying came from!!)... Anyway, of course both sleep in bed with me now . . .
[/QUOTE]


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Thanks for helping me feel ok with this. I knew it might take awhile but while you are going through it, it's very hard. Capone slept with me last night, and the puppy has his little area downstairs. He slept through the night...I awoke at 6 to find him up and wagging his tail, just waiting for someone to come get him!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kallie was two when I got Catcher at 11 weeks. She was not socialized around other dogs and was afraid of him. Everytime he wanted to play and did the "play bow" trying to engage her, she would put her tail between her legs and slink off!! Kallie, though, is shy in general and very submissive... and Catcher is Mr. Macho so I think he was intimidating to her. Now, finally, she knows that his bark is worse than his bite, and she plays with him and if he starts acting alpha with her, she just walks away and ignores him. They still are not best buddies, even after more than a year because Catcher is a total "mama's boy" and clings to me. So, I'm thinking of adding another girl at some point, so Kallie will have a "gal pal"!

It seems to me that everyone on SM who has two of the same sex has a really good bonding. I had always heard that it was better to have one of each sex, but the outcomes here on SM don't support that at all. I truly think your two boys will do great!!


----------



## capone (Dec 29, 2005)

I went to the Dr with Chase...he has a clean bill of health. He said there is a little bit of an underbite, which he may outgrow. The Dr said I made the right decision in brining in another dog for capone. He said 2 dogs together when everyone works is nicer for the animals...so it was nice to hear that someone else thought it was a good idea!









He said that it is very typical for a dog to be aloof and indifferent to a new dog coming into their territory. Its' interesting, because I baby sat for my sisters 2 dogs and he took to them right away and had a ball playing with them! Maybe somehow he just knew they were visiting!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I went to the Dr with Chase...he has a clean bill of health. He said there is a little bit of an underbite, which he may outgrow. The Dr said I made the right decision in brining in another dog for capone. He said 2 dogs together when everyone works is nicer for the animals...so it was nice to hear that someone else thought it was a good idea!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=134985
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm glad all went well with your little Chase. 
As for the bite, I've been told (and observed it to be so around here) that the bottom jaw will continue to grow longer than the top. That's why I like a scissor bite in a little one--even if some vets think that is a problem


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=134951
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know, I noticed that same sex pairings around here work better also. It seems that everyone that has 2 boys or 2 girls they hit it off right away. It also must be hard for Capone sinc he's been the only child for 5 years now! Just imagine a 5 year old child having to welcome a new baby taking away some of mommy's attention. Im sure eventually they will become inseperable though- no worries!







. K&C's mom: I was trying to think of other different sex pairings besides your Kallie and Catcher. Everyone I think of that has 2 dogs, has 2 dogs of the same sex. I will be getting PJ soon and he is a boy and Kylee is a girl..so I hope that they end up liking each other. Kylee is still very young though (9 months) and very very friendly and outgoing to other dogs sooo I hope this will lead to her accepting him right away. And PJ has grown up with other dogs around him at the breeders house, so hopefully he will be accepting of her. This is one thing that worries me...but hopefully it will work out.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I have read through the thread but am confused. Is one of the two puppies Pashes is showing up for adoption right now, Chase??? If so is he the forward one or one behind in the picture or is Chase another Pashes puppy altogether? I only see Sheila and Patsy offer a puppy on a rare basis so you are lucky to get one of their babies, Angie. 

Bella is sired from Ch. Pashes Keeper of the Dream "Keeper", but was bred by Angela Stanberry of Divine Maltese with her wonderful girl Ch. Divine's Indecent Attraction "Star". Bella is a FABULOUS Maltese in every way. I think you will be very very happy with Chase!!!! Congratulations









BTW....who is Chase's dam?....just curious









~Carole and Divine Bella~


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> You know, I noticed that same sex pairings around here work better also. It seems that everyone that has 2 boys or 2 girls they hit it off right away. It also must be hard for Capone sinc he's been the only child for 5 years now! Just imagine a 5 year old child having to welcome a new baby taking away some of mommy's attention. Im sure eventually they will become inseperable though- no worries!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry.... I've also heard that if you get a second one before the first one is fully mature that they will bond much faster. Kylee is still so young, I truly think she'll do fine. 

And Kallie is just so submissive... They play great together and on occasion have been spotted on the same doggy bed together... but because he is just so "in to" me, he isn't as playful with her as would be ideal. Kallie, also, is highly energetic and lives to play ball and he is mellow and not terribly playful.... Anyway.... I was worried, too, when I brought Catcher home... but it does work out one way or another!


----------



## capone (Dec 29, 2005)

Carole-

I know I'm very lucky to get a Pashes puppy! I've looked for many years at Divine, Pashes, Rhapsody, and Chrisman maltese. Chrisman I had inquired a few times but never heard anything back. I always figured it would be a Divine puppy I'd be bringing home, but the one they had for sale had been sold. My next stop was Pashes and there was little chase just sitting there waiting for me!!!

Chase is the little guyon the left in the picture. He now lives with me!







The one on the right, or the forward dog is the little female who is still for sale!

The little girl is for sale. At least she was 2 days ago, when I was deciding if I wanted a boy or girl. And, your dog has the same father as mine! The dam is not a champion...her name is "fairest of them all", she calls her Fairy. she sent me a picture, she was beautiful...

I love chase's personality. It's so sweet. The vet who has been my vet for a long time...I use to have samoyeds...fell in love with him. He said he could tell how well bred he was... and that he was very healthy and a good dog. 

Angie



> I have read through the thread but am confused. Is one of the two puppies Pashes is showing up for adoption right now, Chase??? If so is he the forward one or one behind in the picture or is Chase another Pashes puppy altogether? I only see Sheila and Patsy offer a puppy on a rare basis so you are lucky to get one of their babies, Angie.
> 
> Bella is sired from Ch. Pashes Keeper of the Dream "Keeper", but was bred by Angela Stanberry of Divine Maltese with her wonderful girl Ch. Divine's Indecent Attraction "Star". Bella is a FABULOUS Maltese in every way. I think you will be very very happy with Chase!!!! Congratulations
> 
> ...


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Angie,

The minute my husband and I saw the picture of the Pashes' puppies last night we both said we bet the sire was "Keeper". I even giggled to myself when you posted that Keeper was the sire. Proud of myself for being right.  I am tickled silly for you!!!









I absolutly adore the name you picked. It is so creative and also honor's Chase's sire.









~Carole and Divine Bella~


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> I'm pretty sure Paris' mom got her new puppy Aries from Pashes. I know she changed her name here when she got him, and I'm trying to remember what it is now!
> 
> Edit - Found it! 2Maltese2Love
> 
> ...



Lynda's new baby, Katie,







was bred by Sheila Riley of MaltAngels Maltese...but her original breeder Linda Nelson (who she got Chloe from) of Ballet Blanc Maltese helped Lynda to find her new fur-angel, Katie. All of these breeders work with Divine and are wonderful wonderful breeders.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

> Everyone I think of that has 2 dogs, has 2 dogs of the same sex.[/B]


Sylphide and Shrek are a boy/girl combo, and they got along beautifully from day one. Sylphide (she was eighteen months old when we got Shrek) accepted Shrek as a "little brother" without any problems.

Although, we are a 3 dog household, not 2 (we have two boys, one girl).


----------



## capone (Dec 29, 2005)

You and your husband are GOOD! Crimeney...you can tell the sire?! Sometimes I have to admit, the show dogs all begin to look alike to this non-professional eye! They are all beautiful and regal...but I couldnt' tell one from the other, or even begin to tell you who sired who! lol

Divine Bella is a beauty!







How old is she now?

Angie



> Angie,
> 
> The minute my husband and I saw the picture of the Pashes' puppies last night we both said we bet the sire was "Keeper". I even giggled to myself when you posted that Keeper was the sire. Proud of myself for being right.  I am tickled silly for you!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> You and your husband are GOOD! Crimeney...you can tell the sire?! Sometimes I have to admit, the show dogs all begin to look alike to this non-professional eye! They are all beautiful and regal...but I couldnt' tell one from the other, or even begin to tell you who sired who! lol
> 
> Divine Bella is a beauty!
> 
> ...



I do have fun studying the different top breeder's lines and after awhile if you look long and hard enough...you can _sort of see_ a certain look to certain lines.







I certainly am not that good really. I am a novice. I just thought the Pashes' babies looked a whole lot like Bella and knew her daddy was Keeper... so it was a good guess. I was thinking if the sire wasn't Keeper it would probably be Phantasy who is a Keeper son.

My Divine Bella will be three in March and is the greatest joy to my heart.





















Thank you for your kinds words about her.

I can't wait to hear about your adventures with Chase and how your two babies do together.


----------



## capone (Dec 29, 2005)

Where do you write about the different antics and adventures as they are growing up? Which section is appropriate?

He cried this morning when I put him back in his little play area. It was the first time he has really cried. He has slept through the night both nights. He has been so good. He is the most gentle loving little puppy. He's not shy, just sweet. He is very friendly with others, but just is so even tempered.

He loves to snuggle...he's just what I wanted in a personality! 

[/QUOTE]


I do have fun studying the different top breeder's lines and after awhile if you look long and hard enough...you can _sort of see_ a certain look to certain lines.







I certainly am not that good really. I am a novice. I just thought the Pashes' babies looked a whole lot like Bella and knew her daddy was Keeper... so it was a good guess. I was thinking if the sire wasn't Keeper it would probably be Phantasy who is a Keeper son.

My Divine Bella will be three in March and is the greatest joy to my heart.





















Thank you for your kinds words about her.

I can't wait to hear about your adventures with Chase and how your two babies do together.








[/QUOTE]


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Where do you write about the different antics and adventures as they are growing up? Which section is appropriate?
> 
> He cried this morning when I put him back in his little play area. It was the first time he has really cried. He has slept through the night both nights. He has been so good. He is the most gentle loving little puppy. He's not shy, just sweet. He is very friendly with others, but just is so even tempered.
> 
> He loves to snuggle...he's just what I wanted in a personality![/B]


Oh we love hearing puppy stories..... Regarding which section to put them depends on the subject. On the Forum home page all of the various sub forums are listed with the type of posts each should include. For example, if you have lots of pictures to share (hint, hint) those would be put in Picture Posts.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Angie,

I can't wait to see photos of your darling little boy! They will all get along eventually. I used to get so worried about adding a new addition to the family but now with 6 kids roaming around ... I know they will all get along. Some may take longer but they will reach a state of happy harmony.

I still need to add Jellybean and Cupcake to my signature below but maybe it's time to make a new one!


----------



## capone (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi Charmypoo!

I hope you're right! Capone was quite spoiled...and a mommy's boy. It is breaking my heart to see him so aloof with ME and the puppy! He snaps at the puppy. He is really quite MAD at this whole situation. I keep telling him it's his playmate and he just looks at me with those big eyes, saying "I didn't need or want a playmate"! 

You have beautiful dogs! I'm just curious...how do you keep up grooming costs? YIKES!

Angie



> Hi Angie,
> 
> I can't wait to see photos of your darling little boy! They will all get along eventually. I used to get so worried about adding a new addition to the family but now with 6 kids roaming around ... I know they will all get along. Some may take longer but they will reach a state of happy harmony.
> 
> ...


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Angie,
I do all the grooming myself so the costs aren't high. Other than all the brushes, shampoos, conditioners .. it's really not so bad. I also had bad experiences with groomers and much rather do it myself.


----------



## capone (Dec 29, 2005)

You do it yourself?! Wow!!!







How did you learn? Your dogs look so beautiful, you look like a professional groomer!!!

Angie



> Hi Angie,
> I do all the grooming myself so the costs aren't high. Other than all the brushes, shampoos, conditioners .. it's really not so bad. I also had bad experiences with groomers and much rather do it myself.[/B]


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Lots and lots of practice. Cookie was my first Maltese and my learning Maltese. Growing a coat is a lot easier (but still not easy) for me now. I have grooming into my daily routine. I even have a grooming table set up in my family room in front of the tv. hehee. It also helps to have wonderful mentors. I still have a long long way to go in grooming .. my kids don't look nearly as well groomed as the Malts in the shows.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I am getting the little Pashes Girl. I will be bringing her home on Monday.







I am very excited. I always planned to get my next baby from DIVINE becasue I adore Angie and Larry. They are WONDERFUL people and AWESOME breeders....just tops in the Maltese world in my book!!! I love their Maltese line!!! ....but when looking at the little girl on Pashes site my heart got stolen and so did my husband's. It is certainly no wonder with CH Pashes Keeper of the Dream "Keeper" being the sire of Bella as well as the new baby . Also, that this baby has Indy for a great grandfather







Fairy's (the dam of new baby) sire is Ch. Pashes Indecent Proposition "Mr. Bill" who Indy sired....and Indy sired my Bella's mother "Star" CH Divine's Indecent Attraction...(you guys still with me  ) CH Marcris Indecent Proposal ROMX "Indy" is DIVINE's foundation stud http://www.divinemaltese.com/Champions/indy.html so lots of similar genetics in my two girls.





















I just am hoping so much that my new one is as sweet and wonderful as my Divine Bella turned out to be.

I have the expectant mother jitters.









Haven't thought of a name yet.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> I am getting the little Pashes Girl. I will be bringing her home on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, Carole!! Congrats!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh Man, you really know how to make us jealous! Congrats! on the new baby girl! Are you going into the business with these girls? I don't remember if Bella is spade.

How are you getting her? I don't remember where Pashes is located. I'll raise one to you tonight, way to go girl!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I believe Pashes is located in Texas.

http://www.pashesmaltese.com/

What a gorgeous little girl! Congratulations!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Wow!!! Congratulations..its amazing what this puppy fever will do to you!! This is exciting that you and Angie (Capone & Chase's mom) will be able to compare notes as brother and sister grow up! Isnt it great being part of this SM family!! 

I think that my soon-to-be PJ probably is related somehow to one of yours, I'm not good at this whole "lines" thing yet, but both of his parents are Pashes- Sire: Ch Pashes Dream Phantasy- "Phantasy" (he's the one that you see on the Pashes homepage) and Dam: Ch Pashes Thriller Me Good- Goodie. Maybe you can figure out how they are related, if they are. But anywayyyy Congrats on you baby- she is beautiful...what a pair you will have in Bella and your new little one!!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Is puppy fever in the air around here? Congrats to all the new and soon to be new puppy owners!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> Oh Man, you really know how to make us jealous! Congrats! on the new baby girl! Are you going into the business with these girls? I don't remember if Bella is spade.
> 
> How are you getting her? I don't remember where Pashes is located. I'll raise one to you tonight, way to go girl!
> 
> ...


No, just a pet owner who is very happy!!!! No wayyyyy could I go through all the emotional upheavel that breeders go through.







Bella was spayed and microchipped at 6 months and this one will be too.

Thanks to everyone for good wishes.


























> Wow!!! Congratulations..its amazing what this puppy fever will do to you!! This is exciting that you and Angie (Capone & Chase's mom) will be able to compare notes as brother and sister grow up! Isnt it great being part of this SM family!!
> 
> I think that my soon-to-be PJ probably is related somehow to one of yours, I'm not good at this whole "lines" thing yet, but both of his parents are Pashes- Sire: Ch Pashes Dream Phantasy- "Phantasy" (he's the one that you see on the Pashes homepage) and Dam: Ch Pashes Thriller Me Good- Goodie. Maybe you can figure out how they are related, if they are. But anywayyyy Congrats on you baby- she is beautiful...what a pair you will have in Bella and your new little one!!![/B]



I think PJ is a "Keeper" grandson as I believe Keeper sired "Phantasy" so yes same genetics there through "Keeper". ...and I am guessing Goodie is out of Rhapsody's (Tonia's) fabulous boy, "Thriller". You are getting a very nice baby!!!! 























Thank you okw, LexiAndNikkisMom, Frosty's Mom, Lady'sMom, Kylees Mom, SaltyMalty, and Kanga,.
SM is such a great place to come for loving support. (((((((Hugs to each of you)))))))

~Carole, Divine Bella, and . . . new one~


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Congratulations!!







What a shock!!







Keep us posted on how Belle likes the new baby!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=136542
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Carole, I've been thinking of names for your new little one...and I think that you should stick with something that has a similar ring to it as Bella. Maybe Bocci, which means kiss in Italian? Maybe that sounds too boy-ish. How about Stella? That would sound cute together! When will she be coming home? Keep us posted.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Carole, I am so excited for you, your husband and Bella! That is the BEST news. We'll be counting the days until the little girls joins your household.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Carole, congratulations on your new little girl. I am thrilled for you and your family!!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> Carole, I've been thinking of names for your new little one...and I think that you should stick with something that has a similar ring to it as Bella. Maybe Bocci, which means kiss in Italian? Maybe that sounds too boy-ish. How about Stella? That would sound cute together! When will she be coming home? Keep us posted.[/B]



We have been going nuts throwing names around here







Everytime I like one...husband doesn't. Anyone else go through this.







Geesh, this isn't going to be real simple. I am trying to stay away from names sounding alike as I don't wish them to be confused







when I call their name. I really liked "Kayla" but felt the la on the end might be confusing??? 

Everyone who would like to throw a name in the barrel go ahead....maybe one will click. I wanted "Frosty" (I like the name Frosty's Mom) but hubby said no.









Maybe when I meet her in person the name will just be there.









______________________________________________________________________

Kallie and Catcher's Mom...
Thank you for good wishes. I have a question....did your babies ever get confused because both names start with K sound???

Thanks for input.























______________________________

Abbey's Mom...thank you for your sweet wishes, too!!!









~Carole, Divine Bella, and.........


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Carole, congratulations on your new puppy. She is beautiful and I know that this will be so exciting for all of you.







Julia


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

congrats, carole! i am terribly jealous of all the beautiful little girls you will have running around your house







many pictures to come, i sure hope!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ann marie and the "hey! i heard that!" buttercup, who is secretly beginning to warm up to the idea of a little brother herself...


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Congratulations on your new girl. Just keep on and we will have you in the show ring yet.























I'll bet you have already made your reservations to fly out to Texas for your new little one. I know it will be exciting to go and visit and see all the dogs.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Bijousmom--Thankyou so much!























((((((((((Buttercup and Ann Marie)))))))))))) I always love to come to the board and hear what The Buttercup is thinking today.









HappyB--LOL--Only in my dreams or another lifetime, but I sure have fun watching and rooting for the Maltese kids in the ring. Just wrote on my calendar that Feb. 13th and Feb. 14th is Westminster from 8-11 p.m.
I could never be a handler ....but I am a good cheerleader.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Bijousmom--Thankyou so much!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It will be a little different for me with Westminister this year, as my Westie is now retired. He won breed there for the past two years. I was ringside the first year, and I couldn't believe it. It won't be quite as nerve racking for me this year. I hate to say it, but I've become so involved with my Maltese that I haven't even decided if I'm going to breed my female Westie to him, even though she finished her championship last January. She thinks she is a Maltese (but never allowed around a male), so I may just let her go on thinking that is what she is.

Carole, I know how excited you must be about your little girl coming to you. I'm on pins and needles, waiting for a whelping of two dogs who rival the accomplishments of my Andy's parents. Then, if there is a male in the litter, I'll have months to wait to see if he is what I'm hoping for. Talk about what I'll be like after that long a wait?



































At least your little girl will be in your arms very soon.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Carole,
Are you going to pick up the new little girl? I use the same letter for my girl's names. Since the vowel sound is different neither seems to mix up whom I'm calling for. Can't wait to see what name you select. Also can't wait for photos!!!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Kallie and Catcher's Mom...
> Thank you for good wishes. I have a question....did your babies ever get confused because both names start with K sound???
> 
> Thanks for input.
> ...


Hi, 

No, they are never confused about their names and it makes it easier for me because quite often I'll get ready to call Kallie "Catcher" (or vice versa) and get the "K" sound out, and then realize what I'm getting ready to do and I can correct myself before I say it. 

So having the same sound of the first letter makes it easy for me!!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Carole, I was just looking at the Pashes puppies page and there is a picture of a little girl on there. Is that the little girl you just got or it is another one for sale? She is a cutie either way!!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=136692
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How far in advance do you have to purchase tickets to get good seats at the Westminster? I was looking online at Ticketmaster and they only have really crappy seats left in like the 400 section. Do only owners and and their families get to sit on the floor? On some of the other ticket sites besides Ticketmaster they are selling seats in the "Loge" section (one up from the floor) for $519.00. I am completely new at this "show" world, so sorry if I am being very ignorant.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Carole, Use Frosty if you like, I'd be honored! But what I'd do is name her something that ties in with her ancestory, then a nickname that somehow goes with that. That's how I got 'Frosty'. His full name is Frosty Dancing Feathers. His Daddy is Winter's _*Frost*_, and comes from Joanne-Chen's Polka _*Dancer*_. Then to top that off he insisted on standing on his tiny hind feet with paws up _dancing_ for us. His hair looked like _feathers_ dancing!

So I'd use 'family', appearance and personality to name her--most of that has to wait until she's with you so you can see who she is. Many huggs to you and your husband, I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone for input on the names. Right now the only one husband, grown daughter, and granddaughter, and I, ALL like is "Keeper's Krystal Clear Dream". ..."Krystal"....but I think we should wait till we have her a couple days and maybe the perfect name will just happen.























As for naming in honor of the sire or dam or line...I think that is soooooooo nice and love what Angie did by naming her boy (new pup's brother) "Chaser of Dreams" in honor of of CH. Keeper of the Dream...who is the sire. I thought of "Keeper's California Dreamin'" (I am in N. Californiai) and calling her Callie, too, but haven't ran than one across the family yet. I don't think it is all that important to name a pet one after the dam or sire, but a nice salute if you can come up with something that works. The dam being "Fairest of them All" (Fairy)...I even have mulled the SevenDwarfs names.  
I will give you all a report the beginning of the week on how things are playing out.









.....and yes....she is the one showing at the Pashes site right now. She was the one that Angie (capone's) mom did not take when the picture of the two of them were up on the site. Hoping Bella likes her new playmate.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

I'm a little late getting onboard but Congratulations on your new baby girl. I have always admired your Bella. She is very beautiful and looks to be so sweet. Looking forward to all the soon upcoming pictures of all the new babys.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

congrats to you both! These puppies are darling







and you have me thinking back to when I picked up mine. How exciting I'm sure you're just about to burst







Looking forward to hearing more about them. They are both gorgeous!


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

Congratulations Carole on your new baby girl!!! I haven't been around since Christmas and am trying to catch up on my reading here. How wonderful for you and your family to have another little fluffbutt to love.





















I'm sure Bella will love having a playmate







Can't wait to see some pictures.

Congratulations on your new baby boy Angie!!!! What an exciting time for you







Looking forward to seeing lots of pictures.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Gosh Carole, I took a nap and missed your annoucement. I am so very happy for you and your family.























Can't wait to compare notes. 

There are so many of us adding to our families, there must be something in the air









Hugs to you and Bella and Dave
















Lynda


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Carole,
When are you going for your baby?


----------



## capone (Dec 29, 2005)

Well, well, well...I finally got on the board after working all week! lol Carole actually emailed me privately the wonderful news! I guess I am probably the HAPPIEST, other than Carole!







I am so thrilled that we are BOTH on this site. I kept hoping someone on this site would take a peek and fall in love so we could be in touch and compare notes! When carole emailed me I was just so excited to know my "wish" had come true...

I have written a few personal notes back and forth with Carole. she is so much knowledgable about the lines than I am. I just wanted a beautiful dog...and when I saw chase's picture, I knew!







And, what a delight he has been for me! His sweet personality is so enduring! I just wish he would get along with caponie.

Carole if your dream baby is as nice as mine...you are in for a wonderful baby experience!

Congratulations, Mommy to ____ and Bella....

Hugs!
Angie

LYNDA!!!

Congratulations! Carole told me the wonderful news about youn in her email! And, then I finally got online to read all these wonderful new posts! 

Soooo....how does this make us all related?! lol One big happy Pashes family! Unbelievable how this is all happening with Pashes "lines".... utterly amazing! Jan 19? It must feel like forever to get to Jan 19!!!

I can't wait to hear more!!! 

Angie


----------



## MeandMyMalt (Sep 25, 2005)

is there any way we can see pictures?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

*Congratulations to you all.... how wonderful and exciting!!!* 
[attachment=2083:attachment]


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

WOW Carole!!!! YAY!!!!! I just read your post and i am sooo excited for you! Congratulations to you, your husband and little Bella. She will adore her new sister, eventually


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks for names ideas. Right now we are leaning most towards "Keeper's Krista" ..."Krista"...but will wait a couple days after we get her to see if anything else works any better. I think "Bella and Krista" sound pretty good together. Bella's name came to me so easily, but I was the only one making the decision. This time my husband wanted to have more input and then my daughter and granddaughter. As you can guess trying to get four people to agree on a name can be quite challenging. LOL









We get Krista tomorrow. I will try to let you all know how it is going ASAP. You all have been great in supporting me. A special thanks to Lynda and to Angie for the private emails of support and help.









~Carole, Bella, & Krista???~


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Krista sounds GREAT. I love the name!!!! You must be soo excited


----------

